# Picture of my Skil 6-1/2'' 5825 wormdrive saw.



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

CJ21 said:


> I like the weight cause the weight tends to let saw cut a straight line.


Too much saw for you. I think you should send it to me so I can make sure the weight is balanced :whistling:


----------



## Stevarino (Sep 28, 2013)

This may be a dumb question but what is the benefit to a worm drive over a regular circular saw?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not a doctor but I'm going to say that they're more awesomer.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

find one on craigs list... give it a go... and let us know what your opinion is:thumbsup:


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

out of curiosity Gib??? sarcasm or ??? ... do you own one???


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Total sincerity.

I have two Skil Model 367's. 6-1/2"ers.

The second one is in case the first one ever dies so I don't have to buy a Chinese 77. It would break my heart.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Stevarino said:


> This may be a dumb question but what is the benefit to a worm drive over a regular circular saw?


The worm drive was first used to cut down cane sugar.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Stevarino said:


> This may be a dumb question but what is the benefit to a worm drive over a regular circular saw?


Your piddly little 120v electrical grid?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

chewy said:


> Your piddly little 120v electrical grid?


Hey chewy how far are from Australia? Ill be heading that way in the summer. Our summer. Sidney.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Hey chewy how far are from Australia? Ill be heading that way in the summer. Our summer. Sidney.


About 2000km and across the Tasman sea, haha. Head up to the gold coast.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

chewy said:


> About 2000km and across the Tasman sea, haha. Head up to the gold coast.


Damn that's a lot further then I thought. I'm not too familiar with your side of the world. My daughter picked up an internship in Sidney, so I have an opportunity to check it out.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, contributing.

Here's my two. One on the right is my original. Pops bought it new in '72. It's been in my care since '09. One on the left I just got last month. Best man got it for my birthday. I don't know much about the production range of the 367 so I can't tell which is older. If you look closely though the one label references the Yellow Pages which hilariously dates it to the mid 20th century.


























Here's why I was looking for a 2nd saw. Needed some spare parts to replace a couple things. Notably, the guard which is in the process of splitting entirely in half.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Cool Saw! I may look for me a second one as well.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

It's my attempt to only buy American.

Nobody makes an American wormdrive anymore, so I figured I should just keep buying old ones and keeping my Dr. Frankenstein's monster alive.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I try to buy only American made as well.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Near impossible with power tools.

I know this has been discussed ad nauseum on here, but if modern tools were built to the same quality as the old USA ones were, I would be happy to pay the price for them. I think the public's willingness to pay for quality is evident through manufacturers like Festool, Stabila, etc.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ya I've agree people wont pay for America made.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

I still have the semi-won out beast I got from a Pawn Shop years ago. It's a beast!
Keep posting these posts of the old classics.:thumbup:


----------



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

Have the same one. Love it! These come in the red mag 77 also. Nice saws.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought all this kind of dribble went on the wormdrive thread:blink:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got this scrap of 1x that's been kicking around for months. It's about 40" long. Every time I'm about to throw it out I find another use for it. It's my door cutting guide, has a 2-1/8 bore in it to use as a lockset pattern, and it's also got my name and phone number written on it with a written apology for parking in someone else's parking spot with instructions to call me to move it instead of having it towed.
What a board.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I am having a hard time understanding everyones fixation on 6 1/2" worm drives :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> I am having a hard time understanding :whistling


:whistling


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think this should be merged with the worm drive thread


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I thought all this kind of dribble went on the wormdrive thread:blink:





TimelessQuality said:


> I think this should be merged with the worm drive thread


Yup:thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I think we should just give Canning and DWB mod power over all WD related material.

If I missed any other WD aficionados....I'm sorry, but don't they seem like the logical choice?


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> I am having a hard time understanding everyones fixation on 6 1/2" worm drives :whistling


It's a 6 1/2" wormdrive thing. You wouldn't understand.
:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

littlefred811 said:


> It's a 6 1/2" wormdrive thing. You wouldn't understand. :laughing:


Man I miss mine and have been trying to find another for years. It's a royal pain. People just ship to Canada.I mean wth


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

asevereid said:


> I think we should just give Canning and DWB mod power over all WD related material. If I missed any other WD aficionados....I'm sorry, but don't they seem like the logical choice?


Tim Uhler might know a thing or two about them.......


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

CanningCustom said:


> Tim Uhler might know a thing or two about them.......


Riiiggghhht...forgot about that fella, haven't seen 'im in the WD thread for a while.
I guess if you get to try out the product before most regular folks...:whistling


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> I am having a hard time understanding everyones fixation on 6 1/2" worm drives :whistling


The original attraction for me was, "Here, you can have this."

Now after using it for 5 years and having worked with a 7-1/4, I don't think I'd use the 7-1/4. 

6-1/2 has almost the same cut versatility. You're only losing 3/8" depth on your cut, which really doesn't matter for 99% of what I do. On top of that, it's I think 3 pounds lighter, which makes it easier to one hand up into position and also to hold steady on longer horizontal cuts for stuff like cutting back siding for a patio door or something like that.

One man's opinion. I assume the weight reduction is the big thing for most people. It's nice.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

less blade choices and more expensive than 7-1/4", but whatever floats you boat...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

m1911 said:


> less blade choices and more expensive than 7-1/4", but whatever floats you boat...


I keep a 40 tooth trim blade on mine and use it for trim work:blink:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I use a porter cable 314 worm drive for trim work - I love that saw!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

m1911 said:


> I use a porter cable 314 worm drive for trim work - I love that saw!


 Do you have a 40 tooth blade on it:blink:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do you have a 40 tooth blade on it:blink:



Tenryu 42 tooth, IIRC :cowboy:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I currently have a Freud 24 tooth 6-1/2'' blade on my.


----------



## Toeman (Jul 14, 2015)

*6 1/2" Skil Worm Drive*

Hey fellas...I've picked up a Skil Model 367 6 1/2" Worm Drive from a high school shop auction...the motor sounds great but I need a lockdown nut / washer / assembly as can be seen on the photo...I'm looking for the part(s) and I may be a reluctant seller at the right price....so get me a parts contact...thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

That saw is a junker....

I'll pay reasonable shipping to send it to me...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think skil should make an ltmag in 6-1/2".


----------

